# Concerned about a depressed betta



## moosyfate82 (Jul 31, 2011)

My newer betta Prince Humperdink has been doing great since I got him about 2 weeks ago. The past 3 days he has been laying on the bottom of his tank or hiding in his log. I can't get him to eat or to come out and interact. I'm really worried about him. I did a water change and added some more live plants to stimulate him. His tank stays between 76 and 80. It is filtered and I checked his ammonia levels and they are fine. I'm at a loss on how to help him. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## kgs1992 (Jun 11, 2011)

Could you please fill this out and post here?


----------



## moosyfate82 (Jul 31, 2011)

What size is your tank? 3 1/2 gallon
What temperature is your tank? 76-80
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? No my room is very warm
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? 0

Food What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Hikari pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish?2 pellets 2 times a day

Maintenance How often do you perform a water change? Weekly
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? At least 20%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Stress coat

Water Parameters: Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: strip said ideal 

Symptoms and Treatment How has your betta fish's appearance changed? It has not
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Become sad and listless stays on the bottom
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 3 days ago
Have you started treating your fish? No
If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Not that I know of
How old is your fish (approximately)? Maybe 6-8 months 


Sorry in my freakout I forgot about this form


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

my boy has the same issue...he looks fine, eating but sits at the bottom of the tank...hes not himself..
i think maybe hes constipated...im gonna hold of food for a day and add some epstein salt


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would increase the water changes to twice weekly 50%...unless you have a lot of stem plants...then at least 50% weekly with light vacuum...are you adding any plant food and how many and what species of live plants do you have in the tank.....

Right now I would make some daily water changes for a couple of days and dose the dechlorinator for the full volume of the tank....if this doesn't perk him up....I would try turning off the filter for a few days and see if his behavior changes any.....sometimes in a small tank with a filter.....the long fin males can get really tired swimming in the water current.....

Can you post a pic.....

Keep us posted....


----------



## moosyfate82 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have the filter buffered so the flow is a little more relaxed for him. I'll work on the water changes. I have water sprites, hornwort, and some anacharis plants for him.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

hows your boy doing???
mine is back to normal after i added some epstein salt and didnt feed him for a day...i guess he was constipated:-?


----------



## Lissa52664 (Jul 22, 2011)

*getting kinda worried*

My fishy has been acting the same way for about 4 days now. He spends half his time on the gravel looking lifeless.... which isn't like him at all. He still eats and responds when I'm near the tank, but when I walk away (I can still see him) he just sinks back to the floor.. Hope he goes back to normal eventually like yours!


----------

